# Dragon_Ball_Z_Budokai_HD_Collection_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD nice DLC and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apologies for not posting this up yesterday.

*Obut.Petanque.2.PAL.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*
More apologies for not posting this release up sooner- it is our sincere hope that the French lawn bowling contingent that undoubtedly forms the backbone of the 'temp was already playing the main release anyway and us posting this up would have been redundant.

Region dupes.
*Far.Cry.3.PL.XBOX360-SHOT*
*FIFA.13.PL.PAL.XBOX360-SHOT*


*Red_Bull_Crashed_Ice_Kinect_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
A skiing/(ice) skating kinect game. Such games were mighty popular in the arcades back when but whether it works so well on kinect remains to be seen.

*Resident.Evil.6.Additional.Stage.Rail.Yard.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A former preorder exclusive- just a mercenaries mode map.

*Sleeping.Dogs.Gangland.Style.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A selection of tattoos/skins (with some stats boosts/perks apparently. It is closer to 700 megs than not and the sales patter mentions you can then "infiltrate three more of the world's most dangerous gangs - the Yakuza, Russian Mafia, and the Maori Mongrel Mob" which could mean useful extra content.

*Fruit.Ninja.Kinect.High.Tech.Vault.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*

*Naughty.Bear.Panic.In.Paradise.Pennybear.Costume.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Naughty.Bear.Panic.In.Paradise.Stabby.The.Knife.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Naughty.Bear.Panic.In.Paradise.Ghostfacebear.Costume.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS
Naughty.Bear.Panic.In.Paradise.Squeaky.Mallet.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
The XBLA title that formed a sequel to the so so Naughty Bear title apparently also has a bunch of DLC. It does not look like the complete set ( http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/P...Paradise/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8025841127d ) as the developers seem to be taking the idea of DLC to the extreme some feared it would (although it does thankfully look to be purely optional extras).
*Dragon_Ball_Z_Budokai_HD_Collection_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD*
Region locked NA and Japan only, PAL release hit in October as Dragonball.Z.Budokai.HD.Collection.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG but it was actually region locked which is probably why we are getting this somewhat later.

Earlier entries in the franchise (even going right back to the 16 bit era) have been more than competent fighting games and this is something of a compilation (in this case seemingly of the first and third budokai games).

Not much in the way of sales patter but it does seem to get right to the point


    Face off with up to 23 mighty DBZ warriors in Budokai 1 and over 40 characters from Dragon Ball, DBZ & Dragon Ball GT in Budokai 3.
    60 moves per character including Kamehameha in Budokai 1 and customize your DBZ warrior & build the ultimate fighter in Budokai 3.
    Follow the DBZ animated series from Sayan Saga to Android Saga in Budokai 1.
    Saiyan Overdrive Fighting System brings the speed, cinematic attacks & combos, airborne acrobatics & intensity of the DBZ anime in Budokai 3.
    Includes the authentic English voiceover cast in Budokai 1 and the authentic English & Japanese voiceover cast in Budokai 3.

In the absence of that maybe http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z:_Budokai_HD_Collection would be worth a look.

*Video* Video with some commentary, story mode playthroughs and much more available.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
Dragon_Ball_Z_Budokai_HD_Collection_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD
    ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
   +-RELEASE.DETAiLS

      ∙ReleaseDate... 2012-12-02         ∙Source Media....... XGD2 DVD9
      ∙Filename...... rrod-dbzbhdc.rxx   ∙Source Region...... NTSC/U
      ∙RarCount...... 71x100MB           ∙Playable Regions... NTSC/U, NTSC/J
      ∙Format........ ISO                ∙Verified........... Yes
      ∙http://marketplace.xbox.com/games

    ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
   +-RELEASE.iNFORMATION

       Dragon Ball Z Budokai 1 and Dragon Ball Z Budokai 3 make their
       triumphant debut on next-generation consoles in Dragon Ball Z Budokai
       HD Collection. Remastered in high-definition with full achievement
       support, fans can relive these two great games or experience them for
       the first time in one special collection.

       BUDOKAI 1 FEATURES:

       * Face off with up to 23 mighty DBZ warriors!
       * 60 moves per character including Kamehameha
       * Fierce fi ghting modes including Story, Duel & World Match
       * Follow the DBZ animated series from Sayan Saga to Android Saga!
       * Includes the authentic English voiceover cast

       BUDOKAI 3 FEATURES:

       * Over 40 characters from Dragon Ball, DBZ & Dragon Ball GT
       * Customize your DBZ warrior & build the ultimate fighter
       * Saiyan Overdrive Fighting System brings the speed, cinematic attacks & combos, airborne acrobatics & intensity of the DBZ anime
       * Share character profile passwords online for other players to use
       * Includes the authentic English & Japanese voiceover cast

    ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
   +-RELEASE.NOTES

       Playable Regions: NTSC/U, NTSC/J

       XGD2, SplitVid, SSv2, and verified with abgx360!

    ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
   +-GREETiNGS.AND.RESPECT

       COMPLEX  VIMTO  LOUNGE

   \________________________________________________________________________
   ++   RRoD - Right when you least expect it!           ++----------------'
```


----------

